# Mossad has trained sharks to destroy Egypt!



## Two Thumbs

No, really.

Egypt Shark Attacks Spur Conspiracy Theories - Newsweek
by Babak Dehghanpisheh

Not even Jaws can escape the volatile politics of the Middle East. In the past week the Egyptian resort town of Sharm al-Sheikh has been hit by a spate of gruesome shark attacks, with one person killed. Authorities have been scrambling to reassure tourists that the issue is under control. But the shark is still on the loose, prompting some Egyptian officials to accuse outside forces of sabotaging the countrys booming tourism industry. In an interview with a TV talk show Monday, *the governor of South Sinai, Mohammad Abdul Fadhil Shousha, came up with this gem: What is being said about the Mossad throwing the deadly shark in the sea to hit tourism in Egypt is not out of the question. But it needs time to confirm.*

You just can't make this kind of stuff up.  There are movie producers around the world that are just kicking themselves for not writting this.

Huh? There are plenty of wacky conspiracy theories circulating around the Middle East (note Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejads contention that the U.S. government was responsible for the 9/11 attacks), but this one tops them all. Well, almost. *A dive captain working in Sharm al-Sheikh also weighed in on the TV show, suggesting that the Mossad may have guided the shark into Egyptian waters through GPS tracking devices*. Hmm, where to start with that one? Where, indeed.

The part that is actually upsetting is that someone did get killed, and these asshats are blaming Israel.

At least they didn't claim they trained the sharks by feeding them pork, or lined their teeth in pork.


----------



## High_Gravity

I thought that these sharks came closer to the land because some Egyptians dumped dead mule and lamb carcasses in the sea, which attracted the sharks to come closer?


----------



## jillian

That's pretty funny...


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> I thought that these sharks came closer to the land because some Egyptians dumped dead mule and lamb carcasses in the sea, which attracted the sharks to come closer?



That's just what the filthy Jews want you to think.  Why consider hard facts when fantasy is so much more entertaining?


----------



## Two Thumbs

jillian said:


> That's pretty funny...



Loved that cartoon.

But the best part about this nuttery, is that they have to keep the story up now.  The whole "lying is a sin" thing is going to bite these guys in the butt, unless the experts are kept out of the media.

someone must be up for re-election.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that these sharks came closer to the land because some Egyptians dumped dead mule and lamb carcasses in the sea, which attracted the sharks to come closer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what the filthy Jews want you to think.  Why consider hard facts when fantasy is so much more entertaining?
Click to expand...


Of course, Islam is the religion of peace and the answer to all our problems.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Egyptians have hired shark experts from the States to come sort things out since those clowns don't have a clue what to do over there.


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> The Egyptians have hired shark experts from the States to come sort things out since those clowns don't have a clue what to do over there.



Since sharks eat anything, they may be considered "unclean".  And therefore it's taboo to know anything about them.

An entire country and no one knows jack about sharks.  hahaha

Didn't this used to be the cradle of Civilization?


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptians have hired shark experts from the States to come sort things out since those clowns don't have a clue what to do over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since sharks eat anything, they may be considered "unclean".  And therefore it's taboo to know anything about them.
> 
> An entire country and no one knows jack about sharks.  hahaha
> 
> Didn't this used to be the cradle of Civilization?
Click to expand...


It used to be but when the Arabs invaded North Africa they killed off/raped/displaced all the indigenous people, these Egyptians that currently occupy Egypt have NOTHING to do with the people that built the Pyramids.


----------



## High_Gravity

If these Sharks are indeed Mossad agents, why doesn't Hamas or the Muslim Brotherhood send suicide bombers into the ocean to get them, explosives still go off under water correct?


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> If these Sharks are indeed Mossad agents, why doesn't Hamas or the Muslim Brotherhood send suicide bombers into the ocean to get them, explosives still go off under water correct?



That is correct!

Explosions underwater cover 1/10 the area, but have 10 times the affect in that area.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these Sharks are indeed Mossad agents, why doesn't Hamas or the Muslim Brotherhood send suicide bombers into the ocean to get them, explosives still go off under water correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct!
> 
> Explosions underwater cover 1/10 the area, but have 10 times the affect in that area.
Click to expand...


So why aren't the Mujahideen targetting the Zionist sharks? are the big bad Heros of Hamas, Hezbollah and the Muslim Brotherhood scared of some little sharks?


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these Sharks are indeed Mossad agents, why doesn't Hamas or the Muslim Brotherhood send suicide bombers into the ocean to get them, explosives still go off under water correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct!
> 
> Explosions underwater cover 1/10 the area, but have 10 times the affect in that area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why aren't the Mujahideen targetting the Zionist sharks? are the big bad Heros of Hamas, Hezbollah and the Muslim Brotherhood scared of some little sharks?
Click to expand...


haha

hmm

They are willing to kill themselves to prove how peacefull they are....

Maybe they don't like to swim in that water.  After all, they know what the dump in it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct!
> 
> Explosions underwater cover 1/10 the area, but have 10 times the affect in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why aren't the Mujahideen targetting the Zionist sharks? are the big bad Heros of Hamas, Hezbollah and the Muslim Brotherhood scared of some little sharks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> hmm
> 
> They are willing to kill themselves to prove how peacefull they are....
> 
> Maybe they don't like to swim in that water.  After all, they know what the dump in it.
Click to expand...


Well if they really believe this rumour is true about the sharks being Mossad spies, they should have no problem going into the ocean to wage jihad against them.


----------



## islam4ever

Muslims must avenge the terrorism by Jewish sharks.

Islamic sharks should be sent to Eilat


----------



## High_Gravity

islam4ever said:


> Muslims must avenge the terrorism by Jewish sharks.
> 
> Islamic sharks should be sent to Eilat



How about you and your jihadi buddies strap on explosives and go into the ocean and take care of these sharks for the Egyptians?


----------



## Two Thumbs

islam4ever said:


> Muslims must avenge the terrorism by Jewish sharks.
> 
> Islamic sharks should be sent to Eilat



HAHAHA

That's hilarious!!

I can see it now.  Muslim sharks with the head wraps with Allah Akbar tattoed on thier sides going after Jewish sharks wearing those beanie hats and the curls on the sides, with the Star of David Flad in thier teeth.

Are sharks kosher?


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> islam4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims must avenge the terrorism by Jewish sharks.
> 
> Islamic sharks should be sent to Eilat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA
> 
> That's hilarious!!
> 
> I can see it now.  Muslim sharks with the head wraps with Allah Akbar tattoed on thier sides going after Jewish sharks wearing those beanie hats and the curls on the sides, with the Star of David Flad in thier teeth.
> 
> Are sharks kosher?
Click to expand...


Tatoos are haram in Islam, so the Muslim sharks will not have tatoos.


----------



## Two Thumbs

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> islam4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims must avenge the terrorism by Jewish sharks.
> 
> Islamic sharks should be sent to Eilat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA
> 
> That's hilarious!!
> 
> I can see it now.  Muslim sharks with the head wraps with Allah Akbar tattoed on thier sides going after Jewish sharks wearing those beanie hats and the curls on the sides, with the Star of David Flad in thier teeth.
> 
> Are sharks kosher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tatoos are haram in Islam, so the Muslim sharks will not have tatoos.
Click to expand...


Now your fucking with me.  Tatoos are a no no?  What about those things I see on the palms?  It's always in red.


----------



## High_Gravity

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA
> 
> That's hilarious!!
> 
> I can see it now.  Muslim sharks with the head wraps with Allah Akbar tattoed on thier sides going after Jewish sharks wearing those beanie hats and the curls on the sides, with the Star of David Flad in thier teeth.
> 
> Are sharks kosher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatoos are haram in Islam, so the Muslim sharks will not have tatoos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now your fucking with me.  Tatoos are a no no?  What about those things I see on the palms?  It's always in red.
Click to expand...



Those are not tatoos like we have here in the west, go ahead and look it up. Tatoos are haram and you won't find tatoo shops in most Muslim countries, not sure about Turkey or Dubai though since they have alot of western things.


----------



## HinduPatriot

The heroic Jewish sharks will make mincemeat of the muzzie sharks.

The Sharks of Islam will include both Shia and Sunni working together and they will end up eating eachother. The Israeli sharks will be armed to the teeth.

LOL.

I am supporting Israel every day of the week.


----------



## Marc39

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that these sharks came closer to the land because some Egyptians dumped dead mule and lamb carcasses in the sea, which attracted the sharks to come closer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what the filthy Jews want you to think.  Why consider hard facts when fantasy is so much more entertaining?
Click to expand...


Your posts are entertaining.  It's fascinating to read the scribblings of a psychotic.  

Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews in the Christian revelation a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 
US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


 
President John Adams...


> They [the Jewish People] are the most glorious nation that ever inhabited this Earth. The Romans and their empire were but a bubble in comparison to the Jews. They have given religion to three-quarters of the globe and have influenced the affairs of mankind more and more happily than any other nation, ancient or modern.



US President Warren G. Harding


> It is impossible for one who has studied at all the service of the Hebrew people to avoid the faith that they will one day be restored to their historic national home and there enter on a new and yet greater phase of their contribution to the advance of humanity.


 
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux8ED6cdNYw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux8ED6cdNYw[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs

Marc39 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that these sharks came closer to the land because some Egyptians dumped dead mule and lamb carcasses in the sea, which attracted the sharks to come closer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what the filthy Jews want you to think.  Why consider hard facts when fantasy is so much more entertaining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your posts are entertaining.  It's fascinating to read the scribblings of a psychotic.
> 
> Winston Churchill...
> 
> 
> US President John Adams...
> 
> 
> President John Adams...
> 
> 
> US President Warren G. Harding
> 
> 
> Alexis de Toqueville...
> 
> 
> 
> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winston Churchill...
> 
> 
> 
> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it.
> 
> No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]
Click to expand...


Allow me to enlighten you.

I went to Alexandria.  I saw animal guts slowly rolling down hill and into the water.  I saw the deep blue of the Med turn into the sickly brown of the port area as soon as we passed the break water.

History has shown your quotes to be most accurate.


----------



## Ropey

islam4ever said:


> Muslims must avenge the terrorism by Jewish sharks.
> 
> Islamic sharks should be sent to Eilat



Islamic Sharks = Squids


----------



## Two Thumbs

Before Jewish sharks attack there's theme music.

Intead of the "Jaws" theme of 

duuuhh DUNT!

It goes;

oooyyyy VEY!

Of course jewish sharks can't eat people, they aren't cosher.


----------



## Sallow

Sharks cannot be trained..and are a vital part of the oceans ecology. They also are not very tasty. Their numbers are in decline.

If you fish..please don't catch Sharks.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Sharks cannot be trained..and are a vital part of the oceans ecology. They also are not very tasty. Their numbers are in decline.
> 
> If you fish..please don't catch Sharks.



Well look at Sallow being all reasonable and off topic.

This is not a thread to be reasonable on.  Seriously <get the pun of irony?]

Could Jews eat jewish sharks if they were kosher?


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks cannot be trained..and are a vital part of the oceans ecology. They also are not very tasty. Their numbers are in decline.
> 
> If you fish..please don't catch Sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at Sallow being all reasonable and off topic.
> 
> This is not a thread to be reasonable on.  Seriously <get the pun of irony?]
> 
> Could Jews eat jewish sharks if they were kosher?
Click to expand...


Sharks have no scales..hence..not Kosher. 

Silly thread by the way. But it makes me sad when a shark gets caught. I saw a beautiful shark in Montauk getting butchered for some tourist that caught it. Betcha it all wound up in the trash.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharks cannot be trained..and are a vital part of the oceans ecology. They also are not very tasty. Their numbers are in decline.
> 
> If you fish..please don't catch Sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at Sallow being all reasonable and off topic.
> 
> This is not a thread to be reasonable on.  Seriously <get the pun of irony?]
> 
> Could Jews eat jewish sharks if they were kosher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharks have no scales..hence..not Kosher.
> 
> Silly thread by the way. But it makes me sad when a shark gets caught. I saw a beautiful shark in Montauk getting butchered for some tourist that caught it. Betcha it all wound up in the trash.
Click to expand...


No scales?    Shows you what I know about kosher.

Sharks die quickly once caught, and it is truly an aquired taste. (it was like eating salted sand paper)  But yea, wasting food is an issue with me, and not just with sharks.


----------

